# Change of address on NIF document



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi, 

My husband is trying to update the address on his NIF document. For my update, I did this by booking a face to face appointment at the Finance office to change this in person. Then I was able to apply for my password so I could access the Portal das Finanças.
I tried the same process for my husband and emailed to book an appointment. They responded with:
_Regarding the subject contained in the email below, we inform that a taxpayer, registered with residence abroad, wishing to change the address to national territory, must submit, through the "Finance Portal / Taxpayer Support / e-counter", for validation by the services, the corresponding residence permit as provided for in Article 10 of Dec Law No. 14/2013._

But he can't access the Finance portal as the NIF document has an old address on it... am I missing something? How can I submit his residency permit? Thanks.


----------



## proud.to.be.EUROPEAN (Feb 14, 2020)

If he still has access to post on address abroad, he can request new password online, it will be posted to that address.
Another option is to wait for offices to open and then update address in person, like you did.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Perhaps you could suggest that your husband appoints you as his fiscal representative? Any password would then be sent to your Portuguese address.


----------



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

RichardHenshall said:


> Perhaps you could suggest that your husband appoints you as his fiscal representative? Any password would then be sent to your Portuguese address.


Oh! Is this an option? Who do I suggest this to, the Finance office?


----------



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

RichardHenshall said:


> Perhaps you could suggest that your husband appoints you as his fiscal representative? Any password would then be sent to your Portuguese address.


Oh! Is this an option? Who do I suggest this to, the Finance office?


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not sure of the process but all taxable non-residents who live outside the EU have to appoint a rep anyway, so it must be fairly routine. It may require a visit by him to set up, so maybe they would change the address anyway at the same time?


----------



## yevlondon (Jul 8, 2020)

you can register on the portal even if your NIF has foreign address. they will send you the password to the address they have on file. i did it that way and they send me my password to the UK.


----------

